# Trolling motor stabilizers?



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you guys use trolling motor stabilizers (like the RAM stabilizers) or any others?

I'm deciding whether to get one. I've heard horror stories about trolling motors deploying when you're planing with the outboard. 

I'm also concerned about a 60" shaft bending from bouncing going down the road.

I recently bought a 80lb. 60" MK Terrova US2 i-pilot, and I want to protect this investment.

I will be using this with a MKA-21 quick release (puck style) bracket on a MKA-22 adapter plate (previous owner already had the holes drilled.)

I see there are many different styles of these RAM stabilizers and I have no clue on which one to get or if they are even necessary.

What do you guys use for stabilizers and what do you recommend for this type of setup?

Any advice or comments appreciated.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

I have a rail mount. Get one.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the I-pilot/60inch/101 and use a ram. The one that normally bolts/clamps to the shaft. But I don't have it attached at all to the trolling motor. I just use it as a rest/stop to keep it from bouncing. Also make a rope handle that isn't tight around the shaft just under the head. WAY more easy to lift it back up and deploy without having to kneel down and do it. The 101 is bigtime heavy. And yes, I've had mine jump out of the crappy locking system they now use. I loosen the ram before deploying to get it out of the way. I believe that was one of my problems of not getting it locked in tight, but it still happens now and then.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anyone here make their own stabilizers?

I'm starting to think this might be the way to go.

The more I look at it, the more the fastener on the RAM stabilizers looks pretty rinky-dink and a pain to get on and off.

I'm thinking of building one and using either velcro or a bungee to fasten to the motor for quick release/securing.


----------



## tourney180 (Mar 1, 2012)

The RAM mount is slick and worth the money to protect your bow mount from the pounding. I have one on my bow mount and would not be without one.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Does anyone here make their own stabilizers? I'm starting to think this might be the way to go.
> The more I look at it, the more the fastener on the RAM stabilizers looks pretty rinky-dink and a pain to get on and off.
> I'm thinking of building one and using either velcro or a bungee to fasten to the motor for quick release/securing.


 The ram flops down out of the way pretty easily, just a couple twists of the handle. As stated, I do not have it attached to the minnkota. Perchjerker made this one quite a few years ago.
http://www.dwfonline.org/Articles/trolling_motor_stabilizer.htm


----------



## tommieboy (Dec 29, 2010)

When I bought my new Terrova I-Pilot a couple of years ago I also considered buying a RAM mount to secure the top end of the unit. Before I did so, however, I contacted Minn Kota directly and asked them whether I should install one. The customer service representative that I talked to said the upper unit of the Terrova is solid state electronics and has no moving parts, and that it is not necessary to secure it. He said that the unit was specifically designed to handle the extreme vibration and bouncing that it gets from traveling down the road. However, he did say that if the head of the unit can strike something then a stabilizing mount might be worth considering or you should repossition the unit to avoid any impacts. Since my unit cannot hit anything I opted out of spending even more money than I already had by buying a stabilizer that the Minn Kota customer service representative said I don't need. I haven't had any problems with my motor since I bought it. But, to be clear, I'm only relating to you what I was told by the manufacturor. If you want a stabilizer, buy it!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I used a Velcro web strap split a PVC "T", some lectrical tape and some adhesive backed felt padding and well...


Look at the picture & imagine a bit - - will ya??
:lol:











I'm not POUNDING the snot out of my i-Pilot man.....


----------

